# iis 4.0 und php 4.2.3



## Chino (26. Februar 2003)

moin!

hab hier n kleines prob: auf nem server läuft der iis in der version 4.0 und php 4.2.3. soweit so gut, funzt auch alles soweit, doch sobald ich in der php.ini eine dll einbinden will, bricht der aufruf einer php-seite nach der max. scriptlaufzeit (ohne fehlermeldung) ab. das extension dir ist natürlich gesetzt und vorhanden.

jemand n tipp für mich?


----------



## Chino (26. Februar 2003)

hat sich erledigt.

die dll "ntwdblib.dll" aus dem dll verzeichniss musste einfach ins winnt\system32 verzeichs rein, dann klappts auch mit dem einbinden der extensions ;o)

thread kann geschlossen werden!


----------

